# vizsla to good home



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi guys! I'm posting this for a friend who has a 8yr. old akc reg. female vizsla looking to place in a good home. Call for details 330-935-0435. Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Can you send me a pic at [email protected]


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

sorry late to the party, but if he is having trouble getting rid of it try the vizla rescue, google it, have worked w them before and their great. if they give you any greif about taking the dog, tell them you have to take it to the local kill shelter and they'll be there the next day. you shouldn't have any problems though, i have used the above tactic on brittanys, nobody wants those dogs


----------

